# روحانية الصوم



## emadjesus (24 يناير 2008)

سلام لكم

*روحانية الصوم 
الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة للجسد، بعيداً عن الروح!!

فكل عمل لا تشترك فيه الروح، يعتبر فضيلة على الاطلاق، أن عمل الجسد في الصوم، هو تمهيد لعمل الروح، أو هو تعبير عن مشاعر الروح.. الروح تسمو فوق مستوى المادة والطعام، وفوق مستوى الجسد.. فتقود الجسد معها في موكب نصرتها، وتشركه في رغباتها الروحية. ويعبر الجسد عن ذلك بممارسة الصوم.

اننا أن قصرنا تعريفنا للصوم على أنه اذلال للجسد بالجوع والامتناع عما يشتهيه، نكون قد اخذنا من الصوم سلبياته، وتركنا عمله الايجابي الروحي، وهو الأساس.

***

الصوم ليس مجرد جوع للجسد، بل بالأكثر هو غذاء للروح..

ليس الصوم هو تعذيب للجسد كما يطن البعض.. انما الصوم هو تسامي الجسد، لكي يصل إلى المستوى الذي يتعاون فيه مع الروح.

والصائم الحقيقي ليس هدفه ان يعذب جسده، بل هو يقصد عدم السلوك حسب شهوات الجسد، فيكون انساناً روحياً وليس جسدانياً.. الصوم هو روح زاهدة، تشرك الجسد معها في الزهد والصوم ليس هو الجسد الجائع، بل هو الجسد الزاهد، أو على الأقل الجسد الذي يتدرب على الزهد في فترة معينة.

ليس هو حالة الجسد الذي يجوع ويشتهي ان يأكل.. بل الجسد الذي يتدرب على التخلص من شهوة الأكل.. وبالتالي يفقد الأكل قيمته في نظره، من فرط اهتمامه بطعام آخر هو طعام الروح.

***

الصوم فترة ترتفع فيها الروح، وتجذب الجسد معها..

تخلصه من احمال واثقال، وتجذبه معها إلى فوق، لكي يعمل معها من أجل الله بلا عائق، والجسد الروحي يكون سعيداً بذلك..

الصوم هو فترة روحية، يقضيها الجسد والروح معاً في عمل روحي يشترك فيه الاثنان معاً في الصلاة والتسبيح والعشرة الإلهية.

فيصلي الانسان ليس فقط بجسد صائم، إنما أيضاً بنفس صائمة.

بفكر صائم وقلب صائم عن الشهوات والرغبات، وبروح صائمة عن محبة المادة والماديات، في حياة مع الله تتغذى بمحبته ووصاياه..

الصوم بهذا الشكل هو الوسيلة الصالحة للعمل الروحي.. وهو- الجو الروحي الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان جميعه – بقلبه ونفسه، وجسده وروحه، وبحواسه وفكره وعواطفه.. كل ذلك في مشاعر مقدسة..

***

الصوم ليس مجرد علاقة بين الانسان والطعام بل هو فترة مقدسة يشعر فيها الانسان بعلاقته مع الله..

والصوم الذي ليس هدفه القربي من الله ، هو صوم باطل..

الله هو الهدف. فنحن من أجل الله نأكل، ومن أجله نصوم.. من أجل الله نأكل، لكي ينال هذا الجسد قوة يستطيع بها ان يخدم الله، وان يكون أميناً في واجباته التي كلفه بها الله من نحو الناس.. ونحن من أجل الله نجوع، لكي نخضع الجسد فلا نخطئ إلى الله. ولكي يكون الجسد تحت سيطرتنا، ولا نكون نحن تحت سيطرة الجسد، ولكيلا تكون رغبات الجسد وشهواته هى قائدنا في تصرفاتنا.. انما نسلك حب الروح.

***

لهذا كله، هناك فضائل لابد أن يرتبط بها الصوم، ليكون مقبولاً عند الله.. وأولى هذه الفضائل هى التوبة..

فالصوم البعيد عن التوبه هو صوم غير مقبول.. والله – تبارك اسمه – يريد القلب النقي اكثر مما يريد الجسد الجائع.

والانسان الذي يصوّم فمه عن الطعام، ولا يصوّم قلبه عن الخطايا، ولا يصوم لسانه عن الأباطيل، فصوم هذا الانسان باطل بل ان الخطية التي يرتكبها الانسان – وهو صائم – تكون عقوبتها أشد. لأنها تحمل كذلك الاستهانة بقدسية أيام الصوم.

لذلك على كل صائم أن يتأكد من أن الصوم قد حوّل حياته إلى مستوى أفضل.. ليس فقط بالامتناع عن خطايا كان يقع فيها قبلاً. بل أيضاً باكتساب فضائل جديدة قد تدرب عليها.

***

هذا ويكون من لوازم الصوم: التدريبات الروحية التي يكتسب بها الصائم صفات من حياة البر كانت تنقصه..

وليسأل الانسان نفسه: كم من اصوام مرت عليه خلال ما مضى من سنوات، دون ان يكتسب فضائل جديدة تضاف إلى روحياته؟!.. وانما هو هو، لم يتغير فيه شئ!! ولم يدفعه صومه إلى درجات في حياة الروح، ينمو فيها سنة بعد سنة.

لماذا لا نراقب انفسنا اثناء صومنا؟ ولماذا لا نحاسب انفسنا: في اية درجة روحية نحن الآن؟ وماذا بذلناه من جهد لكي تكون علاقتنا بالله اكثر عمقاً واكثر قرباً؟*



سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## Meriamty (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: روحانية الصوم*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## tresa (17 مارس 2009)

الله فعلا موضوع روحى ممتاز - صلوا من اجلى


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا emadjesus

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## نوسو (24 مارس 2009)

طبعا كلامك رائع ربنا يباركك فعلا احنا في ايام تحتاج جدا الي ان يكون الصوم والصلاه هما سلاحنا لكي نقدر ان نواجه كل ما في العالم من شهوات رديئه والرب يساعدنا ويقوينا ان نسلك دائما حسب قلبه


----------



## جورج الرومانى (6 ديسمبر 2018)

+ الرب يباركك بكل بركات السمإ وخيرات الارض فعلآ الانسان يحتاج لهذا السلاح بالام والصوم ضددشهوات العالم الي السمإ حيث الرب +
شكرآجزيلآ نطلب من الرب يزدك في النعمة والبركه اذكرني في صلواتك +++


----------

